# Benefits of Test-E with anavar??



## R-Benson (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm looking in the near future to maybe my 2nd cycle, to run test-e poss 500mg ew with anavar at 100mg ed for about 5 weeks what are the actual benefits of running the test with the var?

Many thanks


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

this isnt too clear, do you mean run both compounds for 5 weeks?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

R-Benson said:


> I'm looking in the near future to maybe my 2nd cycle, to run test-e poss 500mg ew with anavar at 100mg ed for *about 5 weeks *what are the actual benefits of running the test with the var?
> 
> Many thanks


you aint gonna get much out of a five week test e cycle bro


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Try test prop if you want a 5 week cycle


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bump test to 10 or 12 weeks. Var as a kickstart or to round cycle off.


----------



## R-Benson (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok thanks for all your replies, so if I bump them both up to ten weeks will I look more lean as I'm currently on the thermo lipid stack Rohm to shed some body fat, so I want to look pukka for my holiday in June.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

R-Benson said:


> Ok thanks for all your replies, so if I bump them both up to ten weeks will I look more lean as I'm currently on the thermo lipid stack Rohm to shed some body fat, so I want to look pukka for my holiday in June.


your bull$hit thermo lipid stack and any AAS will not make you leaner for your holiday. Your diet will.

anavar alone will hold your muscle while dieting. if you are dieting without an AAS.. you lose muscle first.

if you're not looking to build muscle, don't bother with the extra effort of test. You can't build muscle and lose fat while dieting anyay..

fat burners of any kind will only help when dieting too...

If you only need to diet for 5 weeks.. i take it you're pretty lean already...


----------



## R-Benson (Nov 30, 2011)

My diet is pretty clean:

6-7am: 50g oats with water with whey shake

10.30am: tin of tuna with a handful of almonds

12.30pm: chicken breast with whey shake

2.30-4pm chicken breast with 1 slice of burgen bread (6g of protein per slice)

6.30pm: pwo turkey steak with sweet potato and veg

10pm: 200g of cottage cheese.

I want to lose, fat so im doing alot of hiit and body weight training with a PT, and my BF is about 12%. I'm not going to be doing this cycle just yet as I said at the beginning, going to do it in the near future! Would you suggest a ECA stack aswell?


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Empire [URL=Boy:2827841]Boy:2827841[/URL] said:


> run both for 10 weeks. the benefits: test will add mass and make you stronger, anavar will also increase your strength, allow you to lift more weight and therefore tear more muscle tissue.


Just wondering E.B. would you run the var at 100mg for ten weeks or lower the dose?


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

I would ditch the fat burning stack and get on the test E, anavar stack with some adex for estrogen control.

Eg

test E - weeks 1 - 10 500mg per week

Anavar - weeks 1 - 10 100mg per day

Arimidex - weeks 1 - 10 .5mg eod

If you keep your diet in check you will drop bodyfat while adding lean mass


----------

